# US Social Security and Direct Deposit to a Japanese Bank?



## Buzzcut (Sep 14, 2016)

Is anyone out there using direct deposit to have monthly US Social Security payments wired to a Japanese bank account? The information for the direct deposit sign-up form (SSA-1199) makes it sound like there are no fees, the full amount is deposited, and a fair exchange rate is used. Sounds great, if true.

Has this been your experience? 

The other day I went to my nearby bank here in Japan and showed them the E-J bilingual Form SSA-1199. They hemmed and hawed about it, suggesting that someone (they) would have to charge a fee. Really?

I'll open a new account elsewhere if I can find a Japanese bank that's knowledgeable and that won't charge fees for this. I'd appreciate advice from someone in Japan with experience receiving Social Security by direct deposit to a Japanese bank. 

Thanks!


----------

